# The rain of fire



## ianongbc (Jan 5, 2014)

Found some photos i did last year.. Something to share..


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2014)

Great shots ianongbc 8) 

Very special.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2014)

Very different and very nice!


----------



## Menace (Jan 5, 2014)

Very interesting - thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Great shots ianongbc 8)
> 
> Very special.



+1...I love it! 8)


----------



## TheJock (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing images, love them all, I like the one with the camera on the tripod 
I had a little go with the steel wool too, in the empty building next door's underground car park, I was burned in so many places, so my intended orb got bend outta shape


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 7, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots ianongbc 8)
> ...



+2....AWESOME


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

AWESOME! ... you mind sharing how you set it up on top? ... thanks


----------



## purry (Jan 26, 2014)

How does this work?


----------



## TheJock (Feb 2, 2014)

purry said:


> How does this work?


You pack a steel whisk with steel wool, attach it to a length of string, touch the steel wool with the terminals of a 9V battery to make it go on fire, then spin the whisk. The steel wool throws molten beads all over the place and the photos can be quite dramatic!
Camera should be set for 100ISO, 30seconds, AWB and an aperture of around f8 to keep it all in focus. Hope this helps


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

wow! incredible) it's awesome idea !


----------

